# Mahi



## grease monkey (May 26, 2012)

Needing some recipes for mahi. Was given several bags, some are fresh and some are frozen.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Little olive oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper. Cooked in a skillet until barely done.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Little olive oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper. Cooked in a skillet until barely done.


X2 :thumbup:

Also, Weber Zesty Lemon Seafood Seasoning is great if you broil.


----------

